# le français - elle



## DaniL

Bonjour à tous !

En lisant un reportage de TV5 sur le Japon je suis tombé sur le passage suivant :

« Dans les années 1990, *le français* tenait le second rang des langues étrangères enseignées au Japon. *Elle* a depuis été dépassée par le chinois, ce que l'on peut interpréter comme la conséquence d'une ouverture du Japon à son environnement régional. »

Est-ce qu'il vous parraît correct que _le français_ a été repris par le pronom personnel _elle_ ?

Merci d'avance de vos opinions.


----------



## Zsanna

"Elle" se réfère au mot "langue" ("langues étrangères" dans la phrase).

C'est une question de logique à mon avis: on se réfère à la catégorie (= langue) plutôt qu'à un composant (le français) de la catégorie.


----------



## newg

Hello  

Oui, le pronom "elle" remplace "la langue française".
De plus le mot "langue" est évoqué dans la phrase précédente.


----------



## DaniL

newg said:


> De plus le mot "langue" est évoqué dans la phrase précédente.



Et cela suffit pour pouvoir utiliser le pronom féminin ? Ça me choque.


----------



## amelie25

A mon avis, je crois qu'on pourrait aussi bien employer le pronom masculin singulier et personellement je l'aurai préféré même si, comme l'ont commenté Newg et Zsanna, l'emploi du pronom "elle" n'est pas incorrect puisqu'il fait référence au français comme langue.


----------



## newg

Eh oui..
Moi ça ne me choque pas plus que ça en tant que français natif mais il est vrai que j'aurais pas instinctivement utilisé le pronom personnel "elle" en sachant que j'ai évoqué "le français" mais le fait d'avoir une suite telle que "langues étrangères" justifie cet usage.


----------



## Zsanna

DaniL, alors regarde un peu ce que j'ai écris aussi...


----------



## Fred_C

DaniL said:


> Et cela suffit pour pouvoir utiliser le pronom féminin ? Ça me choque.


 
Non, à mon avis, ça ne suffit pas.
On n'a le droit d'utiliser un pronom que pour faire référence à un substantif déjà nommé.
La référence à des substantifs sous-entendus est compréhensible, mais pas vraiment correcte.


----------



## DaniL

Zsanna said:


> DaniL, alors regarde un peu ce que j'ai écris aussi...



Mais, j'ai regardé. 

Vous expliquez de façon descriptive ce qu'on peut constater dans la phrase, or moi, je m'intéresse à ce que cet emploi du pronom féminin soit possible ou non.

En tout cas, d'après quelques-uns cela est tout a fait admissible, alors que Fred_C n'est pas d'accord.


----------



## newg

Bah la preuve qu'il l'est puisque tu l'as entendu sur TV5. 

Tout n'est pas question de possibilité, mais de justesse =D


----------



## DaniL

newg said:


> Bah la preuve qu'il l'est puisque tu l'as entendu sur TV5.
> 
> Tout n'est pas question de possibilité, mais de justesse =D



Mais dans ce cas ce serait plutôt l'inverse, non ? On peut le dire, mais ce n'est pas forcément juste.


----------



## Zsanna

Je me demande si ce n'est pas la question d'essayer de souligner l'opposition (en employant un moyen maladroit?) de la situation du français par rapport à celle du chinois à l'intérieur de la même phrase.


----------



## Montaigne

Fred C a raison, un masculin ne peut se féminiser (sauf, au pluriel, amour, délice et orgue).
Si c'était le russe, le chinois, l'anglais, le japonnais, nous aurions tous, sans hésiter, utilisé "il".
L'Everest est la plus haute des montagnes. _Il_ culmine à...
La partie masculine d'un ensemble féminin reste masculine.


----------



## Fred_C

> La partie masculine d'un ensemble féminin reste masculine


Je ne comprends pas cette phrase.
Ce que je dis, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'entités masculines ni féminines. Il n'y a que des substantifs qui ont un genre grammatical.
Et on n'a pas le droit (à mon avis) d'évoquer le genre d'un substantif avant de mentionner ce substantif, parce que rien n'interdit de choisir un autre mot.

Après tout, vous dites tous que le français mérite le pronom "elle" est féminin parce que c'est *une* langue ?
Moi, je dis qu'il mérite le pronom "il" parce que c'est *un* idiome.

C'est pour éviter ce genre d'absurdités logiques que d'habitude, on précise un substantif, et qu'on choisit le pronom ensuite.


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

D'accord avec Fred.

Sinon, une formule comme : Elle a depuis été dépassée par la _langue chinoise_ .... me semblerait un moindre mal.

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Montaigne

OK Fred C, décomposons.
Le mont Everest (masculin) est la plus haute des montagnes (pluriel féminin pour l'ensemble des montagnes).
La clarinette (féminin) est le plus suave des instruments (pluriel masculin pour l'ensemble des instruments).
Dans les deux cas, l'élément est d'un genre différent de celui de l'ensemble et gardera son genre dans toute proposition ultérieure.


----------



## Fred_C

Et en considérant que "le français" est un substantif masculin (il porte l'article masculin), pourquoi ne corrige-t-on pas simplement en employant le pronom "il" ?


----------



## Montaigne

C'est bien mon avis.


----------



## Fred_C

Montaigne said:


> OK Fred C, décomposons.
> Le mont Everest (masculin) est la plus haute des montagnes (pluriel féminin pour l'ensemble des montagnes).
> La clarinette (féminin) est le plus suave des instruments (pluriel masculin pour l'ensemble des instruments).
> Dans les deux cas, l'élément est d'un genre différent de celui de l'ensemble et gardera son genre dans toute proposition ultérieure.


 

Oui, mais ce n'est pas une règle de grammaire sur le genre des parties et des touts, c'est simplement une question de clarté d'expression. À la question de savoir ce que remplace le pronom "il" dans la phrase 
"Le piano est un instrument de musique, il a un joli son".
Tout le monde vous répondra "le piano", personne ne vous répondra "l'instrument". (même si c'est théoriquement possible)
Parce que l'esprit humain préfère continuer à décrire le sujet plutôt que son attribut, qui lui a pourtant été identifié par l'intermédiaire du verbe être.


----------



## Montaigne

C'est ce que je pensais avoir tenté de dire.


----------



## Zsanna

Pas tout à fait, Montainge... 



Montaigne said:


> ...
> Le mont Everest (masculin) est la plus haute des montagnes (pluriel féminin pour l'ensemble des montagnes)..


 
Si on continue la phrase, comment repreniez-vous le sujet?
*Il *se trouve à côté de ... ou bien *Elles *se trouvent à côté de ....


----------



## Fred_C

Si vous reprenez *le sujet*, vous devrez absolument dire "il se trouve"... puisque le sujet est masculin.

Si vous reprenez l'attribut (les montagnes), vous devrez dire "elles"... (puisque "montagne" est un substantif féminin)

Mais je pense qu'il est rare de vouloir reprendre l'attribut.


----------



## Zsanna

Merci Fred C, mais je voulais illustrer que Montaigne n'a pas dit la même chose que vous... 

D'ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que l'auteur du texte d'origin a fait une erreure de l'ordre tout à fait différent - moins linguistique plutôt logique.


----------



## tilt

Zsanna said:


> D'ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que l'auteur du texte d'origin a fait une erreure de l'ordre tout à fait différent - moins linguistique plutôt logique.


Il est de toutes façons connu que les journalistes ne sont pas toujours des exemples en matière de respect de la langue...


----------



## itka

Je ne sais pas quel type d'erreur a fait l'auteur de la phrase initiale, mais il a fait une erreur !
Danil, tu posais la question : reprendre "*le* français" par le pronom "*elle*" est une erreur et rien d'autre. 

Après avoir bien lu la phrase, on peut la comprendre, mais il faut être clair : elle est totalement incorrecte d'un point de vue grammatical (je ne reviens pas sur l'explication, Fred et Montaigne l'ont donnée).


----------



## DaniL

Ces dernières réponses sont rassurantes, merci à tous.

D'ailleurs, ce petit extrait, si j'ai bien compris le context, est en fait une citation de Lettre Francofil (lettre d'information de la promotion du français - Ministère des Affaires Etrangères et Européennes). Ce qui est intéressant c'est que dans le petit résumé de l'article il n'y a pas cette faute. On y peut lire :

« Dans les années 1990 *le français* tenait le second rang des langues étrangères enseignées au Japon. *Dépassé* aujourd’hui par le chinois et le coréen, l’enseignement du français pourrait se renforcer grâce à l’appui de mesures concrètes dans le système éducatif japonais. »

L'original, vous le connaissez déjà.


----------



## Montaigne

J'ai TOUJOURS soutenu que le pronom pour l'Everest devait être "il", celui de clarinette
"elle" (dans mes exemples) et bien entendu "il" pour le français.
Dire qu'un substantif garde son genre signifie exactement cela.
Relisez, Zsanna !


----------



## Zsanna

Je ne questionne pas la justesse de vos convictions, juste (pour moi) votre explication n'était pas claire. (Et comme je ne suis pas la seule lectrice non francophone, cela peut arriver que d'autres pensent comme moi...)

D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas réussi à formuler ma question exactement comme je voulais (dans le #21) non plus, parce que j'ai employé le mot "sujet" en pensent à "thème" (ou objet!) (donc à une des significations de "subject" - en anglais, que je maîtrise mieux que le français)...


----------

